# أين مصادر محركات الخطوة على النت؟



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

من أين أحصل على محركات الخطوة من الإنترنت بسعر رخيص وطريقة الشراء من النت ممكن احد الإخوة الأفاضل يشرحها لنا بالتفصيل الممل لأنني لا أعرف عنها أي شيء

وشكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (4 أبريل 2009)

تستطيع اخي ان تحصل عليها بسعر رخيص من ماكنات التصوير الكبيرة

فهي تحتوي على محركات خطوة بفولتيات مختلفة

وتستطيع ان تأخذ رقم محرك الخطوة الموجود عليه وتبحث عن الداتا شيت اللتي تخصة

وبالتالي تحصل على المعلومات عنه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على اهتمامك ولكن عندي من هذه المحركات الكثير ولكنها صغيرة الحجم و قليلة العزم أريد شراء محركات كبيرة و متخصصة أكثر وأكثر عزما وقوة و دقه 
ولا أعلم طريقة الشراء من على النت أرجوا من قام بالشراء من النت مدنا بشرح لعملية الشراء هذه خطوة بخطوة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## OSAMA_DVD (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووورررررررررررررر


----------



## OSAMA_DVD (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafadesha (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (24 أبريل 2010)

ebay.com


----------

